# Rolex Submariner Look A Likes



## TripleG

I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price. Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?


----------



## Krispy

Can't go wrong with an Alpha...


----------



## martinzx

TripleG said:


> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price.Â Â Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?


There lots to choose from........like this Alpha

[IMG alt="greats.jpg"]http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1442/greats.jpg[/IMG]

& Cheap as ChipsÂ

Regards Martin


----------



## Mutley

I had a Sub itch that needed scratching to I bought an O&W










all it did was make me go and buy this as well


----------



## TripleG

Like both of these what's the difference between the alpha and the O & W. Which is my best bet on a reliability level?


----------



## Steve's Dad

TripleG said:


> Like both of these what's the difference between the alpha and the O & W. Which is my best bet on a reliability level?


The Alpha has a Chinese movement (Sea-Gull I think) and the O&W has a Swiss ETA movement, therefore the O&W should be more reliable.

But, the Alpha costs a lot less and is a good way to try out the style of a Sub without spending much.

I am not sure if the O&W is still current.

Do a Google for Alpha-Watch to find their website.

I have found that Alpha's weakest link(haha) is their bracelets, they tend to fall apart if you don't keep the lnks screwed up regularly although that can be fixed with a drop of loctite.

I'm sure this topic has been done before and there are other Sub lookalikes, like Orient for example.

The Seiko SKX007 is good too.


----------



## MarkDavey

Have a look through this fairly recent thread which gives lots of alternative examples 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=54551&st=0&p=556232&hl=Submariner%20Homage&fromsearch=1&#entry556232


----------



## alexeberlin

one of my beaters is a Sub lookalike from Maine ( the manufacturer not the place ) which is Debenhams own brand. Had it for over 5 years, never had a problem. Cost Â£40 at the time.

then there's this which Argos has at offer on Â£39.99

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9270240/Trail/searchtext%3EGREAT+DEALS+ON+WATCHES.htm

or this even cheaper

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2837745/Trail/searchtext%3ESEKONDA.htm


----------



## byrnes

How about a Steinhart?

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/index.php?id=67&artnr=14&Sel_ID=9#14


----------



## BondandBigM

martinzx said:


> TripleG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price.Â Â Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?
> 
> 
> 
> There lots to choose from........like this Alpha
> 
> [IMG alt="greats.jpg"]http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1442/greats.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> & Cheap as ChipsÂ
> 
> Regards Martin
Click to expand...

Save up for the real thing, it will be worth it in the long run


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BondandBigM said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price.Â Â Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?
> 
> 
> 
> There lots to choose from........like this Alpha
> 
> [IMG alt="greats.jpg"]http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1442/greats.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> & Cheap as ChipsÂ
> 
> Regards Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Save up for the real thing, it will be worth it in the long run
Click to expand...

I tried an LV on at Goldsmiths, nice but (IMNSHO) somewhat over priced


----------



## Haggis

alexeberlin said:


> one of my beaters is a Sub lookalike from Maine ( the manufacturer not the place ) which is Debenhams own brand. Had it for over 5 years, never had a problem. Cost Â£40 at the time.
> 
> then there's this which Argos has at offer on Â£39.99
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9270240/Trail/searchtext%3EGREAT+DEALS+ON+WATCHES.htm
> 
> or this even cheaper
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2837745/Trail/searchtext%3ESEKONDA.htm


Rotary is now Â£39


----------



## Chromejob

[B]Submariner auto homages: what's the best value?[/B]

Based on responses in that thread, I've got two O&Ws (M5, and Rolex 5513 homage), and a Steinhart Ocean Black DLC, oh, and a Chenevard chrono powered by a Chinese 7750 clone.

I have two Orients which I like, but not the 2ER00 or CER00 (newer with sapphire crystal).

Depending upon your budget, ranging from the Alpha to the Marcello C, there are great values to be found.


----------



## martinzx

David Spalding said:


> [B]Submariner auto homages: what's the best value?[/B]
> 
> Based on responses in that thread, I've got two O&Ws (M5, and Rolex 5513 homage), and a Steinhart Ocean Black DLC, oh, and a Chenevard chrono powered by a Chinese 7750 clone.
> 
> I have two Orients which I like, but not the 2ER00 or CER00 (newer with sapphire crystal).
> 
> Depending upon your budget, ranging from the Alpha to the Marcello C, there are great values to be found.


Any chance of pictures please?


----------



## Haggis

TripleG said:


> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price. Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?


Watch the LOOKY LOOKY MAN doesn't get you.


----------



## KevG

MQJ Â£16 over a year on and still on 2-3 sec a day, no idea what the movement is never had the back off, strap is good too.


----------



## PhilM

Don't buy an Alpha, if you are going to buy a Rolex look a like then at least buy something that's slightly more original


----------



## BlueKnight

Marcello Tridente or it's baby brother Nettuno.(Pic from the net for comparison.)


----------



## Chromejob

martinzx said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> [B]Submariner auto homages: what's the best value?[/B]
> 
> Based on responses in that thread, I've got two O&Ws (M5, and Rolex 5513 homage), and a Steinhart Ocean Black DLC, oh, and a Chenevard chrono powered by a Chinese 7750 clone.
> 
> I have two Orients which I like, but not the 2ER00 or CER00 (newer with sapphire crystal).
> 
> Depending upon your budget, ranging from the Alpha to the Marcello C, there are great values to be found.
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of pictures please?
Click to expand...

Pics of what? I post pics all the time, just search for posts by me.  (Click "Advanced" next to the search box.)


----------



## bentleyT1

BlueKnight said:


> Marcello Tridente or it's baby brother Nettuno.(Pic from the net for comparison.)


I do like those


----------



## mach 0.0013137

PhilM said:


> Don't buy an Alpha, if you are going to buy a Rolex look a like then at least buy something that's slightly more original


Unless of course it`s the Rolex look you like but can`t afford/don`t want to pay their prices 

I should add that IMO (being someone whose owned a few) it`s probably best to look on Alphas as a bit of fun to be worn occasionally rather then as everyday watches :wink2:


----------



## BondandBigM

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I should add that IMO (being someone whose owned a few) it`s probably best to look on Alphas as a bit of fun to be worn occasionally rather then as everyday watches :wink2:


How long has it taken you to figure that one out

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should add that IMO (being someone whose owned a few) it`s probably best to look on Alphas as a bit of fun to be worn occasionally rather then as everyday watches :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it taken you to figure that one out
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Since I first got one, I`ve never considered them to be anything other then a bit of fun but as long as they are looked on that way I wouldn`t be suprised if they`d keep going for quite some time. There was a thread on another forum asking how long people had owned their Alpha`s, there were a lot of replies from owners who`d had & worn them for over five years, not bad for such a cheap watch :wink2:


----------



## bobbymonks

TripleG said:


> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price. Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?


No such thing.

A Sub is a Sub, copied, never bettered.

If you want a watch like the Sub then save & buy a real Sub.

Otherwise you show your false personality, just like the poor imitation / homage / interpretation these watches really are.

I have nothing against 'lesser' manufacturers, but please create your own designs, so you can stand on your own two feet, rather than the coat tails of others.

And don't tell someone buys an Alpha or whatever, purely for the time piece itself. If they did, why buy one so close to its superior Swiss counterpart? Why not buy a distinctive one, so it stands out on its own?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

bobbymonks said:


> TripleG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price. Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing.
> 
> A Sub is a Sub, copied, never bettered.
> 
> If you want a watch like the Sub then save & buy a real Sub.
> 
> Otherwise you show your false personality, just like the poor imitation / homage / interpretation these watches really are.
> 
> I have nothing against 'lesser' manufacturers, but please create your own designs, so you can stand on your own two feet, rather than the coat tails of others.
> 
> And don't tell someone buys an Alpha or whatever, purely for the time piece itself. If they did, why buy one so close to its superior Swiss counterpart? Why not buy a distinctive one, so it stands out on its own?
Click to expand...

As I (& others) have said many, many times before a lot of people like the Rolex style but are either not able or willing to pay Rolex prices simples :wink2:


----------



## bobbymonks

mach 0.0013137 said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price. Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing.
> 
> A Sub is a Sub, copied, never bettered.
> 
> If you want a watch like the Sub then save & buy a real Sub.
> 
> Otherwise you show your false personality, just like the poor imitation / homage / interpretation these watches really are.
> 
> I have nothing against 'lesser' manufacturers, but please create your own designs, so you can stand on your own two feet, rather than the coat tails of others.
> 
> And don't tell someone buys an Alpha or whatever, purely for the time piece itself. If they did, why buy one so close to its superior Swiss counterpart? Why not buy a distinctive one, so it stands out on its own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I (& others) have said many, many times before a lot of people like the Rolex style but are either not able or willing to pay Rolex prices simples :wink2:
Click to expand...

I understand that, if you're not willing, or able to afford them that's your (& others) problems.

But don't be a 'pretender' and wear something that is clearly been designed to pass itself off as the original.

Alpha = Rolex, Breitling, Omega, IWC

Rotary = Breitling, Omega, Longines, Cartier even early Gucci etc etc

Sekonda = Rolex, Chanel, Tag Heuer,

Even the Swiss makers are at it!

Tissot Quadrato = Tag Heuer Monaco

Whether a homage or outright fake is irrelevant, as whichever it is, it's not the original idea.

I suppose my gripe is, do you're own bl**dy work!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

bobbymonks said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price. Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing.
> 
> A Sub is a Sub, copied, never bettered.
> 
> If you want a watch like the Sub then save & buy a real Sub.
> 
> Otherwise you show your false personality, just like the poor imitation / homage / interpretation these watches really are.
> 
> I have nothing against 'lesser' manufacturers, but please create your own designs, so you can stand on your own two feet, rather than the coat tails of others.
> 
> And don't tell someone buys an Alpha or whatever, purely for the time piece itself. If they did, why buy one so close to its superior Swiss counterpart? Why not buy a distinctive one, so it stands out on its own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I (& others) have said many, many times before a lot of people like the Rolex style but are either not able or willing to pay Rolex prices simples :wink2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that, if you're not willing, or able to afford them that's your (& others) problems.
> 
> But don't be a 'pretender' and wear something that is clearly been designed to pass itself off as the original.
> 
> Alpha = Rolex, Breitling, Omega, IWC
> 
> Rotary = Breitling, Omega, Longines, Cartier even early Gucci etc etc
> 
> Sekonda = Rolex, Chanel, Tag Heuer,
> 
> Even the Swiss makers are at it!
> 
> Tissot Quadrato = Tag Heuer Monaco
> 
> Whether a homage or outright fake is irrelevant, as whichever it is, it's not the original idea.
> 
> I suppose my gripe is, do you're own bl**dy work!
Click to expand...

May I suggest you chill out,they are only watches not really worth getting so upset about :wink2:


----------



## gaz64

bobbymonks said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price. Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing.
> 
> A Sub is a Sub, copied, never bettered.
> 
> If you want a watch like the Sub then save & buy a real Sub.
> 
> Otherwise you show your false personality, just like the poor imitation / homage / interpretation these watches really are.
> 
> I have nothing against 'lesser' manufacturers, but please create your own designs, so you can stand on your own two feet, rather than the coat tails of others.
> 
> And don't tell someone buys an Alpha or whatever, purely for the time piece itself. If they did, why buy one so close to its superior Swiss counterpart? Why not buy a distinctive one, so it stands out on its own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I (& others) have said many, many times before a lot of people like the Rolex style but are either not able or willing to pay Rolex prices simples :wink2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that, if you're not willing, or able to afford them that's your (& others) problems.
> 
> But don't be a 'pretender' and wear something that is clearly been designed to pass itself off as the original.
> 
> Alpha = Rolex, Breitling, Omega, IWC
> 
> Rotary = Breitling, Omega, Longines, Cartier even early Gucci etc etc
> 
> Sekonda = Rolex, Chanel, Tag Heuer,
> 
> Even the Swiss makers are at it!
> 
> Tissot Quadrato = Tag Heuer Monaco
> 
> Whether a homage or outright fake is irrelevant, as whichever it is, it's not the original idea.
> 
> I suppose my gripe is, do you're own bl**dy work!
Click to expand...

What utter nonsense


----------



## martinzx

bobbymonks said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price.Â Â Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing.
> 
> A Sub is a Sub, copied, never bettered.
> 
> If you want a watch like the Sub then save & buy a real Sub.
> 
> Otherwise you show your false personality, just like the poor imitation / homage / interpretationÂ Â these watches really are.
> 
> I have nothing against 'lesser' manufacturers, but please create your own designs, so you can stand on your own two feet, rather than the coat tails of others.
> 
> And don't tell someone buys an Alpha or whatever, purely for the time piece itself. If they did, why buy one so close to its superior Swiss counterpart? Why not buy a distinctive one, so it stands out on its own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I (& others) have said many, many times before a lot of people like the Rolex style but are either not able or willing to pay Rolex prices simples :wink2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that, if you're not willing, or able to afford them that's your (& others) problems.
> 
> But don't be a 'pretender' and wear something that is clearly been designed to pass itself off as the original.
> 
> Alpha = Rolex, Breitling, Omega, IWC
> 
> Rotary = Breitling, Omega, Longines, Cartier even early Gucci etc etc
> 
> Sekonda = Rolex, Chanel, Tag Heuer,
> 
> Even the Swiss makers are at it!
> 
> Tissot Quadrato = Tag Heuer Monaco
> 
> Whether a homage or outright fake is irrelevant, as whichever it is, it's not the original idea.
> 
> I suppose my gripe is, do you're own bl**dy work!
Click to expand...

You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â


----------



## bobbymonks

You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â


----------



## gaz64

bobbymonks said:


> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â


Less of the personal insults Thank You.

I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.

(yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).

Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?


----------



## Krispy

I think you could conjure some equally damning stereotypes of people who wear a Rolex. It would be very generalistic though and entirely unfair, we live in a varied world of many shades of grey, not just black and white.

Do all Rolex wearers wear it through a genuine appreciation of the engineering and design? No, some wear them simply because they are ponces and they want to be seen wearing a Rolex (but probably couldn't tell you why).

Do all Rolex wannabe wearers wear them because of a genuine appreciation of the design of the real thing. No, some wear them simply because they are ponces and they want to be seen wearing a Rolex (but probably couldn't tell you why).

Personally, I love the design of a Rolex. Am I in a position to spend Â£000's on one? No, I couldn't justify it at my point in life, so a homage will do me just fine thank you.

What does that say about me, you decide. Don't bother telling me though as I really couldn't give a toss!


----------



## martinzx

bobbymonks said:


> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â


Less of the personal insults Thank You.

I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.

(yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).

Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?


----------



## bobbymonks

gaz64 said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Less of the personal insults Thank You.
> 
> I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.
> 
> (yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).
> 
> Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?
Click to expand...

Would the flip side of those generalisations not apply to Rolex wearers?

I see no problem with people making watches that look like a rolex or any other brand for that matter, Nor does it seem does rolex or they would have looked at ways of stopping them.

Fakes are a different matter


----------



## bobbymonks

martinzx said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Less of the personal insults Thank You.
> 
> I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.
> 
> (yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).
> 
> Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?
Click to expand...

The only personal insult I see is yours ?? Its easy behind a keyboard isnt it?


----------



## gaz64

bobbymonks said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Less of the personal insults Thank You.
> 
> I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.
> 
> (yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).
> 
> Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would the flip side of those generalisations not apply to Rolex wearers?
> 
> I see no problem with people making watches that look like a rolex or any other brand for that matter, Nor does it seem does rolex or they would have looked at ways of stopping them.
> 
> Fakes are a different matter
Click to expand...

Flip-side Rolex wearers are:

the real deal, not a pretender

got there, not a wanna be

I agree they are generalizations too LOL


----------



## martinzx

bobbymonks said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Less of the personal insults Thank You.
> 
> I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.
> 
> (yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).
> 
> Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only personal insult I see is yours ?? Its easy behind a keyboard isnt it?
Click to expand...

Yes it is, and I didn't make a personal insult, just responding to your avatar jibe.

Because of our avatars and comments you think i'm not funny, and I think you're a cat. (also only opinions as we don't know each other)

As mentioned in my original post, my comments are only opinions, so why get so angry about them?

If you think they do not apply to you, just ignore them.

BUT

If they DO annoy you, I apologize, I meant no harm.

And think about this though, are you *really* annoyed about my opinion itself? Or that my opinion has mirrored others? And you don't like what you see?


----------



## BondandBigM

With all the



> tags out of place it's hard to see who is pi##ed of with who :lol: :lol:
> 
> So who ever suggested this part I am in a bit of agreement. Why not make something a bit original rather than a blatant rep of a Sub, with modern cad-cam, tooling and machine tools it can't be difficult to knock up a case and dial of their own design even in back street China. But of course would it sell


----------



## BlueKnight

BondandBigM said:


> With all the quote tags out of place it's hard to see who is pi##ed of with who :lol: :lol:


I think it's just a bad case of cabin fever. With all that snow and the Christmas rush, etc...etc...We see a lot of frazzled people this days.


----------



## Stinch

mach 0.0013137 said:


> May I suggest you chill out,they are only watches not really worth getting so upset about :wink2:


Blimey Mach if people aren't chilled out in this weather they aint never gonna be! Perhaps as Blueknight says it's cabin fever or perhaps we should call it Rolex fever


----------



## Nik

seiko sports 5 "sea urchin" looks nice and can be had for around Â£120+, think i will be shortly getting one as a back up for my breitling and for when i go near the sea

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://theshavecave.com/images/SeikoSeaUrchin.jpg&imgrefurl=http://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-288923-19.html&usg=__jQc6aQXblcSq5RyyprlFFXiWTjo=&h=488&w=650&sz=81&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=VEuF8RYui2pN_M:&tbnh=101&tbnw=136&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dseiko%2Bsea%2Burchin%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1071%26bih%3D466%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C80&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=105&vpy=83&dur=62&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=168&ty=131&ei=pPIQTa6zBoW7hAfT4eC3Dg&oei=pPIQTa6zBoW7hAfT4eC3Dg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1071&bih=466


----------



## Haggis

bobbymonks said:


> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â


Less of the personal insults Thank You.

I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.

(yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).

Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?


----------



## rokerprogz

Haggis said:


> That makes as much sense as do not buy anything with a wheel on it, because it was a caveman that invented it.
> 
> A classic design will always be copied, if someone wants to wear a sub design, it makes sense to buy whatever the owner can afford, or what they concider value for their money. Most admire the 1950's design of the classic Rolex submariner *but how many would be willing to spend Â£5000 on a watch that well would be concidered a fake by the average guy*. I think I will now buy an Alpha just for the sake of it.


Only my personal opinion but I suggest that anyone who cares about others not recognising their sub (or any other high end watch for that matter) as an original, expensive piece ....... are buying the watch watch for the wrong reason anyway.

I've had it in the past, people without any knowledge of watches at all assuming one of my watches was a knock-off because I'm not a particularly high earner.


----------



## Haggis

rokerprogz said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes as much sense as do not buy anything with a wheel on it, because it was a caveman that invented it.
> 
> A classic design will always be copied, if someone wants to wear a sub design, it makes sense to buy whatever the owner can afford, or what they concider value for their money. Most admire the 1950's design of the classic Rolex submariner *but how many would be willing to spend Â£5000 on a watch that well would be concidered a fake by the average guy*. I think I will now buy an Alpha just for the sake of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Only my personal opinion but I suggest that anyone who cares about others not recognising their sub (or any other high end watch for that matter) as an original, expensive piece ....... are buying the watch watch for the wrong reason anyway.
> 
> I've had it in the past, people without any knowledge of watches at all assuming one of my watches was a knock-off because I'm not a particularly high earner.
Click to expand...

I think that is exactly what I pointed out. I was asked if my wifes Jeep divers watch was real, so don't feel too bad.


----------



## bobbymonks

gaz64 said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Less of the personal insults Thank You.
> 
> I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.
> 
> (yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).
> 
> Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would the flip side of those generalisations not apply to Rolex wearers?
> 
> I see no problem with people making watches that look like a rolex or any other brand for that matter, Nor does it seem does rolex or they would have looked at ways of stopping them.
> 
> Fakes are a different matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flip-side Rolex wearers are:
> 
> the real deal, not a pretender
> 
> got there, not a wanna be
> 
> I agree they are generalizations too LOL
Click to expand...

 an alpha is the real deal its a genuine alpha.

I had an RLT36 loved it but it was an RLT not a rolex and that too was the real deal.

how about this advert from the advocacy service at work


----------



## Haggis

bobbymonks said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Less of the personal insults Thank You.
> 
> I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.
> 
> (yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).
> 
> Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would the flip side of those generalisations not apply to Rolex wearers?
> 
> I see no problem with people making watches that look like a rolex or any other brand for that matter, Nor does it seem does rolex or they would have looked at ways of stopping them.
> 
> Fakes are a different matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flip-side Rolex wearers are:
> 
> the real deal, not a pretender
> 
> got there, not a wanna be
> 
> I agree they are generalizations too LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an alpha is the real deal its a genuine alpha.
> 
> I had an RLT36 loved it but it was an RLT not a rolex and that too was the real deal.
> 
> how about this advert from the advocacy service at work
Click to expand...

I never said alpha or rtl aren't genuine, just the case design on some models isn't original, I think my point was misunderstood, sorry for not being clear.

The NHS ad using the alpha actually stresses my point.

Alpha, looks like one, works like one but isn't Rolex. Both are watches.

NHS, looks after all, costs to the patient are low / BUPA looks after the few, cost to patient is high. Both are health providers


----------



## Chromejob

*Handbags at dawn, ladies. *

The OP stated quite clearly an honest, and very common, request: an affordable, presumably daily wear watch like a Submariner. Says nothing negative about the person since that design has been around for, oh, only FORTY FRAKKING YEARS. (Or more.)

Get over it already. People who don't like sub-alikes that aren't Rolexes should stop looking at others' watches. And those who strive for and value having a genuine Rolex on their wrist oughtn't look down their nose at those who have a similar watch with, e.g., a Swiss ETA movement. Likewise, those with more humbly priced watches (I would include the < $2000 Omegas) have no need to snort at those who pony up thou$ands for a genuine Rolex. The reasons for buying the real deal (and for so much money) are complex and numerous. Why someone buys a certain brand, and model, of car is equally mysterious and personal. So quit bonking others over the head about it!

I think some of the watches mentioned here, and in the prior thread, are both lovely and original in their design variations (I'm thinking of the Marcello Cs, Orients, and Seikos). Sniffing, "not a Rolex, you sod," says more about the speaker than the subject.

So ... OP, apologies if some of the jolly gent belly-bumping here detracted from the topic. In both threads, you've got over a dozen good options < $1000, with darn good movements inside. I've bought 2-3 rolleyes: maybe more like 3-4?) based on recommendations and pics shared here. Hope that we helped.


----------



## bobbymonks

Haggis said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Less of the personal insults Thank You.
> 
> I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.
> 
> (yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).
> 
> Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?
Click to expand...

That makes as much sense as do not buy anything with a wheel on it, because it was a caveman that invented it.

A classic design will always be copied, if someone wants to wear a sub design, it makes sense to buy whatever the owner can afford, or what they concider value for their money. Most admire the 1950's design of the classic Rolex submariner but how many would be willing to spend Â£5000 on a watch that well would be concidered a fake by the average guy. I think I will now buy an Alpha just for the sake of it.


----------



## Haggis

bobbymonks said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Less of the personal insults Thank You.
> 
> I was only stating my opinion, which I'm entitled to do, of wanna-be watches and some (not all) of the type people who wear them.
> 
> (yes I'm aware of the stereo typing & generalization, but there is truth in it, otherwise there wouldn't be a stereo type or generalization).
> 
> Also speaking of avatars, why should I listen to a pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes as much sense as do not buy anything with a wheel on it, because it was a caveman that invented it.
> 
> A classic design will always be copied, if someone wants to wear a sub design, it makes sense to buy whatever the owner can afford, or what they concider value for their money. Most admire the 1950's design of the classic Rolex submariner but how many would be willing to spend Â£5000 on a watch that well would be concidered a fake by the average guy. I think I will now buy an Alpha just for the sake of it.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry? What? Your wheel comment really doesn't make sense.

It's like me saying don't buy a watch as it's got hands, Adam & Eve had them first, and He invented them

I'm not saying don't buy it, I don't care what you buy.

I was just voicing my opinion on looky-likey watches.

To use a similar analogy to the wheel one, but getting the point. It's like buying a Rolls, but pretending it's a Bentley, or which ever way round suits.( until the newer models anyway).

Also most people don't buy an expensive watch for vanity and praise from others, so someone's consideration that it must be fake, wouldn't matter to them anyway.


----------



## SharkBike

:boredom:


----------



## gregory

Sort your quotations out!!!

In reply to a person earlier who speaks about Rolex wearers and why the wear them.

To take that point futher... I suggest that there are Watch Forum WIS Rolex wearers.. and then there are just Rolex wearers!

Two different breeds of people... one who buys them because they like the design and other aspects. Then there's the footballer type.. who just wants to look a big shot and wear one.

Categorising anything regarding watch wearing people really is an impossibility.

I suppose defining homage and fake is tricky too.


----------



## gaz64

bobbymonks said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â
> 
> 
> 
> an alpha is the real deal its a genuine alpha.
> 
> I had an RLT36 loved it but it was an RLT not a rolex and that too was the real deal.
> 
> how about this advert from the advocacy service at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said alpha or rtl aren't genuine, just the case design on some models isn't original, I think my point was misunderstood, sorry for not being clear.
> 
> The NHS ad using the alpha actually stresses my point.
> 
> Alpha, looks like one, works like one but isn't Rolex. Both are watches.
> 
> NHS, looks after all, costs to the patient are low / BUPA looks after the few, cost to patient is high. Both are health providers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well interesting you thought the pic was an alpha because of the nhs connection however it has the rolex crown and under it instead of rolex the word respect has been inserted all other dial markings are consistent with a Rollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BondandBigM

gaz64 said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as about as funny as your avatar!Â
> 
> 
> 
> an alpha is the real deal its a genuine alpha.
> 
> I had an RLT36 loved it but it was an RLT not a rolex and that too was the real deal.
> 
> how about this advert from the advocacy service at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said alpha or rtl aren't genuine, just the case design on some models isn't original, I think my point was misunderstood, sorry for not being clear.
> 
> The NHS ad using the alpha actually stresses my point.
> 
> Alpha, looks like one, works like one but isn't Rolex. Both are watches.
> 
> NHS, looks after all, costs to the patient are low / BUPA looks after the few, cost to patient is high. Both are health providers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well interesting you thought the pic was an alpha because of the nhs connection however it has the rolex crown and under it instead of rolex the word respect has been inserted all other dial markings are consistent with a Rollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's bi metallic Sub with a Serti dial, there were a couple of different dials available and it is a genuine Rolex model that has had the NHS logo photo shopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stan

I'm long past caring to be honest, if anything has put me off owning a Rolex, this thread is the culmination. 

I don't like the current range of Rolex, have never liked divers watches, but have often admired the Oyster series.

I'm sorry, the Rolex thing carries too much baggage for my liking. 

Do I have the cash to spend on one?

I do, but I'd have liquidise those funds (and leave less to my grandchildren) simply to prove a point.

Is a Rolex a good watch? I certainly think so.

Will it make me a better, more valid person? No, a watch can't do that.

Will it make me feel good? None of those ugly things with that strange cross type hour hands will, I dislike them.

Would a vintage Oyster (especially a quartz) rock my socks off? Yes, because they are beautiful and remarkable examples of watch engineering and superb dedication to R&D.

I'll keep my money in my pocket and let the rest of you spend as you please, that's a good thing.

Just my opinion.


----------



## BondandBigM

Stan said:


> I'm sorry, the Rolex thing carries too much baggage for my liking.


Only on forums like this, outside of that nobody really gives a [email protected] I cant remember the last time I was anywhere outside of a couple of people from here that I met that anybody has gave either of mine a second glance or asked about them. If they think they are fakes, I don't really care but nobody has ever commented.

So if they were bought for the reasons some have implied it's been a miserable failure :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chromejob

Boys, if you can't QUOTE properly in your replies, then don't do it all. It's become quite laborious to look through all the replies with previous posts un-quoted, trying to figure out what's new. Cheezuss, as if the digression isn't flogging a dead donkey enough....

OP simply said, I like the look of Submariners, where can I get one that's more affordable. This whole fanny smacking charade about whether the Sub look from other makers is worth buying is childish. Time to







this Romper Room up.

BobbyMonks, welcome to my Ignore List, long may you reign.

Others, stop chomping on the :Troll:-bait, and git on with loving what you love.


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, the Rolex thing carries too much baggage for my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> Only on forums like this, outside of that nobody really gives a [email protected] I cant remember the last time I was anywhere outside of a couple of people from here that I met that anybody has gave either of mine a second glance or asked about them. If they think they are fakes, I don't really care but nobody has ever commented.
> 
> So if they were bought for that reason it's been a miserable failure :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I still don't desire one, even a fake or look- alike.

This forum may be wrong, forgive us for not complying with your train of thought. :wink1:


----------



## BondandBigM

David Spalding said:


> Boys, if you can't QUOTE properly in your replies, then don't do it all.












OK Boss

:lol: :lol:


----------



## EddyW

gregory said:


> Sort your quotations out!!!
> 
> In reply to a person earlier who speaks about Rolex wearers and why the wear them.
> 
> To take that point futher... I suggest that there are Watch Forum WIS Rolex wearers.. and then there are just Rolex wearers!
> 
> Two different breeds of people... one who buys them because they like the design and other aspects. Then there's the footballer type.. who just wants to look a big shot and wear one.
> 
> Categorising anything regarding watch wearing people really is an impossibility.
> 
> I suppose defining homage and fake is tricky too.


What about the watches that tell the time . ( no offence meant )


----------



## Kutusov

Well, that was entertaining! It got pretty fast to where I thought the other Rolex topic was going  Ah, I love the smell of TZ in the morning!! :focus:

Oh, and why nobody speaks about the Steinharts? They are good homages to the Rolies...




























(every photo nicked from their website :assassin: )

...and don't forget about Invicta as an alternative to Alpha for a bit more money.


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> Oh, and why nobody speaks about the Steinharts? They are good homages to the Rolies...


About halfway down page one


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> About halfway down page one


Oh that's why then... we are already on page 5...  :bag:


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> About halfway down page one
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's why then... we are already on page 5...  :bag:
Click to expand...

It's a Rolex related thread, I'd expect at least 10+ pages to get back to the original question :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> It's a Rolex related thread, I'd expect at least 10+ pages to get back to the original question :lol: :lol:


Well, I'm pretty useless in these kind of discussions but after being on the Steinhart site... that Ocean Vintage GMT looks really good... maybe a new year resolution right there


----------



## bobbymonks

TripleG said:


> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price. Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?


To get back to the original question

Unfortunately I can't recommend a watch similar in style to a Sub, as I've never had one, except my Yachtmaster.

But quite a few people here have mentioned various brands which I understand as being good to own.

So good luck with whatever you decide on getting. And please post some pics on here once you get it

Sorry if I've offended anyone with my comments / opinions, there was no intention to upset anyone.

Maybe this wouldn't happen so much if we had the Swiss section back?


----------



## bobbymonks

David Spalding said:


> Boys, if you can't QUOTE properly in your replies, then don't do it all. It's become quite laborious to look through all the replies with previous posts un-quoted, trying to figure out what's new. Cheezuss, as if the digression isn't flogging a dead donkey enough....
> 
> OP simply said, I like the look of Submariners, where can I get one that's more affordable. This whole fanny smacking charade about whether the Sub look from other makers is worth buying is childish. Time to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this Romper Room up.
> 
> BobbyMonks, welcome to my Ignore List, long may you reign.
> 
> Others, stop chomping on the :Troll:-bait, and git on with loving what you love.


I've made on to David Spalding's Igrnore List. OOH if I'm reigning, does that make me king?

WOW I've achieved something today!

That's your prerogative and the beauty of freedom of the press, I can write what I like as long as my opinion is not passed off as fact, which it isn't. And you can ignore what you like. Cool isn't it?

The quoting thing, it isn't necessarily the poster's fault, sometimes when you press reply that sort of thing happens, please don't assume we are all PC idiots that this has happened to.

Also, you missed the point too.

I never said, don't buy a looky-likey, or said that they are not worth buying. Even some of the Swiss manufacturers do it. (Tissot Quadro = Tag Heuer Monaco)

All I said was, that I don't like it when manufacturers make a watch 'borrowing' someone else's style, not hate or anything that strong as after all there can only be so many combinations.

I particularly don't like certain types of people who then buy these watches and try to pass them off as the more expensive counterpart. The outright fake wearers I have no time for at all, but that's a different subject.


----------



## devexwarrior

First post, so hello all. After much lurking here and elsewhere I put in a request to she who must be obeyed for a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black for Christmas. She said no as it was more than she wanted to spend, but............there is a suspiciously watch boxed sized present under our tree with my name on the tag-no shaking allowed. To be honest I can't see what all the fuss is about-I want a black dialled divers watch with a decent movement. Â£260 is not unreasonable and no way could I afford a Rolex, though I do like the Sea Dweller a mate has (on sale Â£2500 or best offer). If manufacturers want to produce something that looks like another watch then so what as long as they are not passing it off as something else and if someone asks 'Is that a Rolex?' you just say No it's a Steinhart-which I recon is better because most folk have never heard of them.

Here's hoping the box isnt just a deluxe shaving set or fancy wrapped socks!!

PS if I get lucky I'll put some pix up


----------



## Drum2000

devexwarrior said:


> ...I put in a request to she who must be obeyed for a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black for Christmas. She said no as it was more than she wanted to spend Â£260), but...
> 
> ...you just say No it's a Steinhart-which I recon is better because most folk have never heard of them...
> 
> PS if I get lucky I'll put some pix up


The Steinhart Ocean 1 is a STEAL at that price!! Steinhart make great watches. I have an Aviation and I have a deposit down on a Proteus.

If only I had a few more sheckles I'd have an Ocean 1 in a heartbeat (though â‚¬390 is more like Â£332).

Oh, and *DO* put some photos up!


----------



## Haggis

bobbymonks said:


> TripleG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price. Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?
> 
> 
> 
> To get back to the original question
> 
> Unfortunately I can't recommend a watch similar in style to a Sub, as I've never had one, except my Yachtmaster.
> 
> But quite a few people here have mentioned various brands which I understand as being good to own.
> 
> So good luck with whatever you decide on getting. And please post some pics on here once you get it
> 
> Sorry if I've offended anyone with my comments / opinions, there was no intention to upset anyone.
> 
> Maybe this wouldn't happen so much if we had the Swiss section back?
Click to expand...

WHY STOP THERE YOU SHOULD HAVE YOUR OWN SECTION TO YOURSELF. :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov

Drum2000 said:


> The Steinhart Ocean 1 is a STEAL at that price!! Steinhart make great watches. I have an Aviation and I have a deposit down on a Proteus.
> 
> If only I had a few more sheckles I'd have an Ocean 1 in a heartbeat (though *â‚¬390* is more like Â£332).


It's less than that now!! â‚¬390 are the GMT versions, the subs are â‚¬320 :shocking:

...I myself am trying to resist (and the Ocean Vintage GMT is a good reason to do so...  )


----------



## Stinch

Oh dear I sometimes feel sorry for new members seeking options or recommendations who really must wonder what theyâ€™ve said or started.

The subject of Rolex & their â€˜lookalikesâ€™ (homages) seems to start much debate & unfortunately sometimes an element of acrimony between those that believe Genuine Rolex are value for money and those that donâ€™t, along with differing and sometimes it seems to me distasteful opinions on why people buy either Rolex , fakes or homages and the type of people that this makes them.

I donâ€™t have a sub, homage, or lookalike but Iâ€™ve summarised as much for my own sake as anything.

Straightforward known fakes (a watch that is designed to deceive) are not promoted on this forum. Although questions or concerns on whether something might be a fake are discussed.

Homages or watches clearly in the style of but not designed to deceive are happily discussed. Depending on the amount you wish or are prepared to pay there are versions (especially of the Submariner) with sterile dials, excellent cases & water resistance with Swiss or Japanese auto movements. There are homages clearly and proudly identified by the manufacturer that are designed to be used in a similar way to the Submariner. There are much cheaper â€˜homagesâ€™ with or without manufacturers logos and little water resistance that you must expect to be of a lesser known quality but perhaps are fun anyway and you might just be pleasantly surprised .

Sometimes Chinese movements are used and opinions and experiences will vary on these.

There are also divers or divers style watches made by identified, established, and excellent manufacturers that you can describe as looking similar to a Submariner this may or may not be intentional. Some of these watches already have established identities in their own right

At the end of the day I think once youâ€™ve narrowed down your preferences the old adage of â€˜you get what you pay forâ€™ usually applies.


----------



## Markrlondon

Drum2000 said:


> I have a deposit down on a Proteus.


I'm still dithering about whather to commit for this watch. Should I, shouldn't it? It's frustrating not knowing the price of the compativle titanium bracelet yet.


----------



## Kutusov

Markrlondon said:


> I'm still dithering about whather to commit for this watch. Should I, shouldn't it? It's frustrating not knowing the price of the compativle titanium bracelet yet.


It looks very good to me, especialy the one with the black bezel!


----------



## citizenhell

Firstly, I don't like Rolex's  or for that matter any homages to them (flame me if you like, don't give a damn), however I'll add another option to the mix

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Auto

42mm 300M WR using an ETA 2824-2 25 Jewel movement

Quality Swiss made watch for Â£299 RRP.

Again, not my cup of tea, but for those who want a quality homage, this ticks the box.


----------



## Chromejob

Kutusov said:


> Well, that was entertaining! It got pretty fast to where I thought the other Rolex topic was going  Ah, I love the smell of TZ in the morning!! :focus:
> 
> Oh, and why nobody speaks about the Steinharts? They are good homages to the Rolies...


Oh, didn't I? :huh: Sorry...










(Shown on a Hirsh Medici curved end.)

Waiting under the tree for me ("present" from my 8 year old daughter, with a little help from Dad).



Kutusov said:


> Well, I'm pretty useless in these kind of discussions but after being on the Steinhart site... that Ocean Vintage GMT looks really good... maybe a new year resolution right there


Some heated discussion on WUS about that ... another "homage" watch frm Gunter ... but it do look nice, eh?



devexwarrior said:


> First post, so hello all. After much lurking here and elsewhere I put in a request to she who must be obeyed for a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black for Christmas. She said no as it was more than she wanted to spend, but............there is a suspiciously watch boxed sized present under our tree with my name on the tag-no shaking allowed. To be honest I can't see what all the fuss is about-I want a black dialled divers watch with a decent movement. Â£260 is not unreasonable and no way could I afford a Rolex, though I do like the Sea Dweller a mate has (on sale Â£2500 or best offer). If manufacturers want to produce something that looks like another watch then so what as long as they are not passing it off as something else and if someone asks 'Is that a Rolex?' you just say No it's a Steinhart-which I recon is better because most folk have never heard of them.
> 
> Here's hoping the box isnt just a deluxe shaving set or fancy wrapped socks!!


I tink youse and I will have a very, very merry Christmas, eh?



Drum2000 said:


> The Steinhart Ocean 1 is a STEAL at that price!! Steinhart make great watches. I have an Aviation and I have a deposit down on a Proteus.


Did you see the pics of the packaging the Proteus will come in? Sa-weet!



Markrlondon said:


> I'm still dithering about whather to commit for this watch. Should I, shouldn't it? It's frustrating not knowing the price of the compatible titanium bracelet yet.


If it's like his other straps and bracelets, I imagine it will be reasonable. I was very tempted when one of the project leads was drumming up buyers for the last dozen slots. The non-rotating bezel was the killer for me. Now I wish I'd pulled hard and fast on the 20-unit limited that just came and went. Pricey, but a really distinctive design....

Yes, I miss the Swiss section aussi, but I don't think the rumbles are worth it to bring it back. In Mod We Trust. :cheers:


----------



## Kutusov

David Spalding said:


> Waiting under the tree for me ("present" from my 8 year old daughter, with a little help from Dad).


  Nice daughter you have there! :thumbsup:

I've read a bit of the discussion about the GMT... it also doesn't make much sense to me either... I like both the Ocean One and Vintage GMT and they are both (barely) within my price range. I would order one (well, both) but I'm trying to control myself, I don't expect 2011 to be a good year for me. Also, plenty of time to get one in the sales corner, I do hope the purists keep on trashing both watches


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> I do hope the purists keep on trashing both watches


No problem I can do that for you


----------



## Markrlondon

David Spalding said:


> Now I wish I'd pulled hard and fast on the 20-unit limited that just came and went. Pricey, but a really distinctive design....


Where was that? I didn't see it. :-(


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> No problem I can do that for you


Thank you Mr. Bond, carry on then :thumbsup:


----------



## simon1003

Those 40 quid Rotary Chronospeeds are good value, solid and keep excellent time, I put mine on a red/black/grey NATO strap:


----------



## Kutusov

simon1003 said:


> Those 40 quid Rotary Chronospeeds are good value, solid and keep excellent time, I put mine on a red/black/grey NATO strap:


That strap goes very well with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob

Markrlondon said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wish I'd pulled hard and fast on the 20-unit limited that just came and went. Pricey, but a really distinctive design....
> 
> 
> 
> Where was that? I didn't see it. :-(
Click to expand...

Read it 'n weep, sir. I actually stumbled across it (checking the home page regularly) and thought, "Hmmmm, that's a cool $1200 or so, for a watch I kinda sorta like" (didn't notice all that it came with, and hadn't thought through what a gorgeous box it came in -- just looked at the pics), so I just posted on WUS. 2-3 hours later, someone said, "Yeah, and now all twenty are sold out."


----------



## Haggis

simon1003 said:


> Those 40 quid Rotary Chronospeeds are good value, solid and keep excellent time, I put mine on a red/black/grey NATO strap:


Glad you like it, if Rotary had put on a good strap they could have got double the price.

I like yours. Rubber is nice too.


----------



## Krispy

What's the strap width on those Rotary's? I'm giving the kid one of those but it's wrapped up now - I have a 20mm nato ready in case the strap is that bad...


----------



## simon1003

KrispyDK said:


> What's the strap width on those Rotary's? I'm giving the kid one of those but it's wrapped up now - I have a 20mm nato ready in case the strap is that bad...


22mm.


----------



## rokerprogz

KrispyDK said:


> What's the strap width on those Rotary's? I'm giving the kid one of those but it's wrapped up now - I have a 20mm nato ready in case the strap is that bad...


22mm

I've swapped a couple of times tonight between a black and grey nato and a plain black one.

Taking the leather strap off (that comes with it) and putting either of the nato's on has completely changed the watch, the leather just didn't look right for me.

I must admit that the more I'm wearing this watch, the more I have to keep reminding myself that it's a watch that I paid Â£40 for. It's very easy to start comparing it with other, more expensive watches (and it obviously doesn't come out on top!).... but for the money, I definitely think it was worth adding to the collection.


----------



## Chromejob

Depending upon the movement, your Rotary fills the bill for the user (diff'rent thread) who wanted a diver with


Big lume

Big hands

Super accuracy (because, y'know, mechanicals have to be reset every day )

Water resistance suitable for shower and dishwashing


:clapping:


----------



## Haggis

David Spalding said:


> Depending upon the movement, your Rotary fills the bill for the user (diff'rent thread) who wanted a diver with
> 
> 
> Big lume
> 
> Big hands
> 
> Super accuracy (because, y'know, mechanicals have to be reset every day )
> 
> Water resistance suitable for shower and dishwashing
> 
> 
> :clapping:


Waterproof, for life if serviced every 3 years. Who will be the first to open one and post photos?


----------



## Markrlondon

David Spalding said:


> Read it 'n weep, sir. I actually stumbled across it (checking the home page regularly) and thought, "Hmmmm, that's a cool $1200 or so, for a watch I kinda sorta like" (didn't notice all that it came with, and hadn't thought through what a gorgeous box it came in -- just looked at the pics), so I just posted on WUS. 2-3 hours later, someone said, "Yeah, and now all twenty are sold out."


Wowzers, they went quickly. Nice looking watch, something Bremont-ish about it.


----------



## simon1003

rokerprogz said:


> I must admit that the more I'm wearing this watch, the more I have to keep reminding myself that it's a watch that I paid Â£40 for. It's very easy to start comparing it with other, more expensive watches (and it obviously doesn't come out on top!).... but for the money, I definitely think it was worth adding to the collection.


Same here, it feels much more expensive than the 40 quid I paid.

It's a similar weight to my Orange Monster, and to be honest there doesn't seem to be that great a difference in finish, but time will tell.

I'm no expert in movements, but I'd suspect that's where the corners have been cut, having said that I synced it with the GMT website 3 days ago and it hasn't lost a second since.

As someone else said on this thread if they'd have put a decent stainless steel strap on this they probably could have knocked it out for Â£80-Â£100.


----------



## TripleG

Just come back to my thread after being ill for a week. I haven't posted much on this forum before but oh my god hand bags at dawn. Your pretty passionate about watches. Love the rotary think that's my way forward.

One thing i've also learnt the alpha watch is not the same as a rolex submariner so don't go deep sea diving with it as it will break. Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## martinzx

TripleG said:


> One thing i've also learnt the alpha watch is not the same as a rolex submariner so don't go deep sea diving with it as it will break. Merry Christmas to you all.


Which one ??


----------



## mrteatime

just read this thread in full.....and i cant help but think that you lot aint a patch on some of the better isults we used to have on here 

now, if your gonna offend anyone, first of all you will need one of these







and then add a little of griff (damn you all to hell) and a hint of do you see? as well



now where is griff when you need him?

wish you well whereever you are griff....you certainly missed on here dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Stinch

mrteatime said:


> just read this thread in full.....and i cant help but think that you lot aint a patch on some of the better isults we used to have on here
> 
> now, if your gonna offend anyone, first of all you will need one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then add a little of griff (damn you all to hell) and a hint of do you see? as well
> 
> 
> 
> now where is griff when you need him?
> 
> wish you well whereever you are griff....you certainly missed on here dude :thumbsup:


I also seem to remember Potz took no prisoners when it came to his Rolex!!


----------



## mrteatime

Stinch said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> just read this thread in full.....and i cant help but think that you lot aint a patch on some of the better isults we used to have on here
> 
> now, if your gonna offend anyone, first of all you will need one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then add a little of griff (damn you all to hell) and a hint of do you see? as well
> 
> 
> 
> now where is griff when you need him?
> 
> wish you well whereever you are griff....you certainly missed on here dude :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I also seem to remember Potz took no prisoners when it came to his Rolex!!
Click to expand...

true


----------



## Chromejob

Don't forget the brief, troll-y visit by "Grosvenor."

There's nothing wrong with picking up a cheap watch, seeing how you like the "big clunky" feeling on one's wrist, then move on to something better if you desire. Have to warn you, part of the charm of a good diver is brilliant, long-lasting lume. Some of the cheapies out there barely glow an hour (like today's watch on my wrist, Chenevard with a Chinese movement). Superluminova FTW, apparently.


----------



## devexwarrior

I am pleased to report that I received my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black yesterday. That was the highlight of the day as I had the flu and spent it sitting in a sleeping bag shivering, but there you go. I am most impressed-it looks great and I wil put up some pics shortly


----------



## Kutusov

devexwarrior said:


> I am pleased to report that I received my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black yesterday. That was the highlight of the day as I had the flu and spent it sitting in a sleeping bag shivering, but there you go. I am most impressed-it looks great and I wil put up some pics shortly


Hope you're feeling better! After all, I do want to see the pics


----------



## Kutusov

Kutusov said:


> Hope you're feeling better! After all, I do want to see the pics


Quick question... do you know if the German VAT going to increase in 2011 like in the UK and Portugal?


----------



## PhilM

No it's not at the moment


----------



## Kutusov

PhilM said:


> No it's not at the moment


Thanks Phil :thumbsup:


----------



## skyway

All the politics aside (My lady has a Rolex Datejust which she dearly loves and keeps diabolical time....both her and the watch!!!)

I stumbled upon these look-a-likees which a few of these new fangled pop stars have been wearing (I use the word pop star very loosely!)

I think they are quite nice actually.....


----------



## bentleyT1

skyway said:


> All the politics aside (My lady has a Rolex Datejust which she dearly loves and keeps diabolical time....both her and the watch!!!)
> 
> I stumbled upon these look-a-likees which a few of these new fangled pop stars have been wearing (I use the word pop star very loosely!)
> 
> I think they are quite nice actually.....


Don't like them myself.


----------



## BondandBigM

Big M has loads of these plastic Bolex's. If it's one of those modern fashion renditions you are after what about a *"BAPEX"*


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> Big M has loads of these plastic Bolex's. If it's one of those modern fashion renditions you are after what about a *"BAPEX"*


  

Love this one... :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad:










very... errr... Portuguese?


----------



## skyway

BondandBigM said:


> Big M has loads of these plastic Bolex's. If it's one of those modern fashion renditions you are after what about a *"BAPEX"*


I had a Bapex Submariner style watch (Camo face)

The build quality was totally shocking for what I paid.....unfortunately I found out when I came to sell it that it was a fake  So not only had I invested in a badly built watch it was worthless too!


----------



## PhilM

skyway said:


> So not only had I invested in a badly built watch it was worthless too!


 :jawdrop: :shutup:


----------



## stevieb

skyway said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big M has loads of these plastic Bolex's. If it's one of those modern fashion renditions you are after what about a *"BAPEX"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Bapex Submariner style watch (Camo face)
> 
> The build quality was totally shocking for what I paid.....unfortunately I found out when I came to sell it that it was a fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not only had I invested in a badly built watch it was worthless too!
Click to expand...

What a surprise a fake of a copy.

They'll be making replica's of Alpha's soon or homages of Panis's







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

stevieb said:


> They'll be making replica's of Alpha's soon


Some dodgy Swiss firm based in Geneva has been doing that for sometime now


----------



## BondandBigM

mach 0.0013137 said:


> stevieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll be making replica's of Alpha's soon
> 
> 
> 
> Some dodgy Swiss firm based in Geneva has been doing that for sometime now
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:

And not a bad job they do either


----------



## Chromejob

BondandBigM said:


>


Perhaps it's me missing something, but a watch with 24H bezel and no 24H hand to accompany is just lazy design.


----------



## Kutusov

David Spalding said:


> Perhaps it's me missing something, but a watch with 24H bezel and no 24H hand to accompany is just lazy design.


Nha, I don't think it's you that's missing something...


----------



## BondandBigM

David Spalding said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's me missing something, but a watch with 24H bezel and no 24H hand to accompany is just lazy design.
Click to expand...

They also did a rather nice line in custom SINN's at one time but a real BAPE one of these will set you back a few quids


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> They also did a rather nice line in custom SINN's at one time but a real BAPE one of these will set you back a few quids


And so it should! It's beautiful!!! :bad: :bad: :bad:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieb said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll be making replica's of Alpha's soon
> 
> 
> 
> Some dodgy Swiss firm based in Geneva has been doing that for sometime now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> And not a bad job they do either
Click to expand...

Yeah, I suppose I`ll have to admit they`re alright :disgust: :lol:


----------



## PhilM

So I think we've finally reached a conclusion with this thread then, in that only a real Rolex will do









Edit: Shall I close the thread now


----------



## skyway

BondandBigM said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's me missing something, but a watch with 24H bezel and no 24H hand to accompany is just lazy design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also did a rather nice line in custom SINN's at one time but a real BAPE one of these will set you back a few quids
Click to expand...

Wow!

Wish id bought that one......its gorgeous!


----------



## devexwarrior

Hopefully the picture links work. I got my hoped for Steinhart Ocean 1 Black and am very impressed with it. It feels great and looks wonderful. They include a bar of chocolate, but as I haven't tried that as due to flu I have had no sense of taste or smell for the last 5 days!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

devexwarrior said:


> Hopefully the picture links work. I got my hoped for Steinhart Ocean 1 Black and am very impressed with it. It feels great and looks wonderful. They include a bar of chocolate, but as I haven't tried that as due to flu I have had no sense of taste or smell for the last 5 days!


The first thing I notice with that one is the poor date magnification. I don't know whey they bother putting a cyclops on when it does such a poor job, it would be better without it.


----------



## Rotundus

BlueKnight said:


> Marcello Tridente or it's baby brother Nettuno.(Pic from the net for comparison.)


the nettuno would be imho the best subalikee regardless of price - this watch is why i never bought a sub.

mine was black dialed (rectangular batons) with a modified white on black date & cyclops removed.

it had the eta movement although i dont think there is much in it between that and the selita movements often used by marcello c.

overall build quality very very good especially the bracelet , timekeeping good too (mine was solid at +5 per day).

all for much less than the price of a rolly bracelet. good used although not too often available go for under 300 quid.

this is the only watch i ever missed - that said i went to road test a sub later it didnt feel like it was worth 10 times the price of the nettuno.

i am passed the sub thing now, probably a good thing really.

the tridente i have handled were of similar quality although just a squeak too big for me personally.

not anti rolex btw - having had an asian explorer i would go for the real thing once i choose cut back to 3 or 4 watches.



BondandBigM said:


> They also did a rather nice line in custom SINN's at one time but a real BAPE one of these will set you back a few quids


does that one have "eagle eyes" and the grippy hands


----------



## AndyD

rokerprogz said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the strap width on those Rotary's? I'm giving the kid one of those but it's wrapped up now - I have a 20mm nato ready in case the strap is that bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 22mm
> 
> I've swapped a couple of times tonight between a black and grey nato and a plain black one.
> 
> Taking the leather strap off (that comes with it) and putting either of the nato's on has completely changed the watch, the leather just didn't look right for me.
> 
> I must admit that the more I'm wearing this watch, the more I have to keep reminding myself that it's a watch that I paid Â£40 for. It's very easy to start comparing it with other, more expensive watches (and it obviously doesn't come out on top!).... but for the money, I definitely think it was worth adding to the collection.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking seriously about getting one of these,can anyone who's taken the plunge tell me how waterproof they are please as the Argos site doesn't say?

Also, how easy is it to change the strap?

Regards,

Andy


----------



## bentleyT1

BondandBigM said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's me missing something, but a watch with 24H bezel and no 24H hand to accompany is just lazy design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also did a rather nice line in custom SINN's at one time but a real BAPE one of these will set you back a few quids
Click to expand...

Thats different.


----------



## bentleyT1

devexwarrior said:


> Hopefully the picture links work. I got my hoped for Steinhart Ocean 1 Black and am very impressed with it. It feels great and looks wonderful. They include a bar of chocolate, but as I haven't tried that as due to flu I have had no sense of taste or smell for the last 5 days!


Thats very nice as well, do you have a link where this can be bought ?


----------



## Kutusov

bentleyT1 said:


> Thats very nice as well, do you have a link where this can be bought ?


From the brand website. You have the link at the beginning of the topic.


----------



## Chromejob

You buggers and your free chocolate from Gunter.  I bought my DLC in November as a hedge against being out of stock (Sabine and a Aussie associated with Steinhart both told me to *hurry up and order early*), I paid $20 more in exchange rates and NO CHOCOLATE. And the watch has been wrapped up under the tree until daughter visits tonight.









:cheers: though it looks as grand as can be.


----------



## Kutusov

David Spalding said:


> You buggers and your free chocolate from Gunter.  I bought my DLC in November as a hedge against being out of stock (Sabine and a Aussie associated with Steinhart both told me to *hurry up and order early*), I paid $20 more in exchange rates and NO CHOCOLATE. And the watch has been wrapped up under the tree until daughter visits tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers: though it looks as grand as can be.


What??? No chocolate??? :shocking: :shocking: That's reason enough for a full refund!!  Funny how Steinhart always feel like you should hurry up ordering one of their watches







:fish:


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> Funny how Steinhart always feel like you should hurry up ordering one of their watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :fish:


Probably so as to get a PO from you asap as once your head gets back in front of your heart and realise you've just been mugged for nearly four hundred quid. As you might see the light that you are just about to buy a *very* expensive dodgy look-a-likey.


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> As you might see the light that you are just about to buy a *very* expensive dodgy look-a-likey.


Very expensive dodgy look-alikies are cool!! And nobody will wonder if it's a fake Rolex LV...


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> And nobody will wonder if it's a fake Rolex LV...


The difference is that I don't care but if I'd just spent four hundred notes on a look-a-likey and somebody laughed at it I might be a bit p!ssed off :lol: :lol:


----------



## simon1003

AndyD said:


> rokerprogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the strap width on those Rotary's? I'm giving the kid one of those but it's wrapped up now - I have a 20mm nato ready in case the strap is that bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 22mm
> 
> I've swapped a couple of times tonight between a black and grey nato and a plain black one.
> 
> Taking the leather strap off (that comes with it) and putting either of the nato's on has completely changed the watch, the leather just didn't look right for me.
> 
> I must admit that the more I'm wearing this watch, the more I have to keep reminding myself that it's a watch that I paid Â£40 for. It's very easy to start comparing it with other, more expensive watches (and it obviously doesn't come out on top!).... but for the money, I definitely think it was worth adding to the collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking seriously about getting one of these,can anyone who's taken the plunge tell me how waterproof they are please as the Argos site doesn't say?
> 
> Also, how easy is it to change the strap?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

Andy, the rotary website says for it's 'waterproof' watches:

Waterproof = swimming and shallow diving (in swimming pools, lakes, rivers and coastal waters), all water sports,

showering and bathing.

I probably won't have a chance to test the watch in water until I go to Greece next Summer, I was just happy to get a good value watch rugged enough for shooting (clays and rough) and so far it's stood up admirably.

The strap change is a doddle if you have the right tool.


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> The difference is that I don't care but if I'd just spent four hundred notes on a look-a-likey and somebody laughed at it I might be a bit p!ssed off :lol: :lol:


...and so you should!! Someone who laughs at a Steinhart deserves to get his/her teeth kicked in :acute: :black eye: (just kidding, I wouldn't dare to mess with agent 007







)



simon1003 said:


> Andy, the rotary website says for it's 'waterproof' watches:
> 
> Waterproof = swimming and shallow diving (in swimming pools, lakes, rivers and coastal waters), all water sports,
> 
> showering and bathing.
> 
> I probably won't have a chance to test the watch in water until I go to Greece next Summer, I was just happy to get a good value watch rugged enough for shooting (clays and rough) and so far it's stood up admirably.
> 
> The strap change is a doddle if you have the right tool.


I think that if you really need WR, for the price you might be a lot better off with one of these.... (good way to show off my new strap  )










200m WR and super illumination for when you get home from the pub and can't find your keyhole


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> I wouldn't dare to mess with agent 007


It's not me you have to worry about, on the other hand BIg M is a different story all together. She's married to the mob and wouldn't think twice about sending the boys round.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> She's married to the mob and wouldn't think twice about sending the boys round.


I doubt that or you would be sleeping with the fishes a long time ago!!


----------



## byrnes

devexwarrior, the black ocean one is lovely. I was thinking about the green bezel one myself, but I think Ill have to get the black bezel and dial one like you.

Save the green bezel for the 50th anniversary rollie sub :good:


----------



## Guest

TripleG said:


> I love everything about the Rolex Submariner except the price. Can any of you watch experts recommend me a similar watch for a lot less cash?


I suggest you save money and buy a sub 5513. It's the best watch I ever owned. You can't go wrong.


----------



## simon1003

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that I don't care but if I'd just spent four hundred notes on a look-a-likey and somebody laughed at it I might be a bit p!ssed off :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and so you should!! Someone who laughs at a Steinhart deserves to get his/her teeth kicked in :acute: :black eye: (just kidding, I wouldn't dare to mess with agent 007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> simon1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, the rotary website says for it's 'waterproof' watches:
> 
> Waterproof = swimming and shallow diving (in swimming pools, lakes, rivers and coastal waters), all water sports,
> 
> showering and bathing.
> 
> I probably won't have a chance to test the watch in water until I go to Greece next Summer, I was just happy to get a good value watch rugged enough for shooting (clays and rough) and so far it's stood up admirably.
> 
> The strap change is a doddle if you have the right tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that if you really need WR, for the price you might be a lot better off with one of these.... (good way to show off my new strap  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200m WR and super illumination for when you get home from the pub and can't find your keyhole
Click to expand...

That Casio is currently Â£31.99 at a popular high street catalog store. I tracked the last one down in my area and have it reserved, seems like a bargain!


----------



## Kutusov

simon1003 said:


> That Casio is currently Â£31.99 at a popular high street catalog store. I tracked the last one down in my area and have it reserved, seems like a bargain!


It's a steal for 31 quid! You'll love, it's a very, very nice watch in the flesh! The rubber strap it comes with is rubbish though, so be ready to invest in a new one.

AFAIK the Americans have a nicer version of the watch with a Marlin on the dial but the lume is all green. We have a bi-coloured one










Not that it matters as the lume is rubbish too, takes a looooong time to charge and fades away in a few minutes. But then again, who needs lume with the two LED superilumination on this puppy??


----------



## Chromejob

BondandBigM said:


> Probably so as to get a PO from you asap as once your head gets back in front of your heart and realise you've just been mugged for nearly four hundred quid. As you might see the light that you are just about to buy a *very* expensive dodgy look-a-likey.


Your snobbery is unbecoming sir. Steinharts -- the ones I've seen and held -- are lovely, and have a purebred heart of ETA gold.

"The Yanks love snobbery. They really feel they've arrived in England if the upper class treats 'em like s***."



BondandBigM said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> And nobody will wonder if it's a fake Rolex LV...
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that I don't care but if I'd just spent four hundred notes on a look-a-likey and somebody laughed at it I might be a bit p!ssed off :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

No one laughs at a Steinhart for long. You just have to know how to present it. Nyeah!





















Kutusov said:


> ...and so you should!! Someone who laughs at a Steinhart deserves to get his/her teeth kicked in :acute: :black eye: (just kidding, I wouldn't dare to mess with agent 007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


"Remember, scare the s*** out of them, but don't damage them. I want 'em conscious and talkative. And lads, try and be discreet, eh?"



Kutusov said:


> Not that it matters as the lume is rubbish too, takes a looooong time to charge and fades away in a few minutes. But then again, who needs lume with the two LED superilumination on this puppy??


^ Deal-killer. Gotta have lume. Then again ... what's this "LED illumination?"










Just found out that THE LONG GOOD FRIDAY is on Netflix streaming. Good show, haven't seen in 20 years.... Pierce Brosnan at his best (no lines). (jk)


----------



## BondandBigM

David Spalding said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably so as to get a PO from you asap as once your head gets back in front of your heart and realise you've just been mugged for nearly four hundred quid. As you might see the light that you are just about to buy a *very* expensive dodgy look-a-likey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your snobbery is unbecoming sir. Steinharts -- the ones I've seen and held -- are lovely, and have a purebred heart of ETA gold.
> 
> "The Yanks love snobbery. They really feel they've arrived in England if the upper class treats 'em like s***."
Click to expand...

To funny

:lol: :lol:

I'm not a snob, far from it but I know a rip off when I see one 

And by the way I'm Scottish


----------



## Chromejob

You'll have to educate me on why the Steinhart watches are a "rip off." A rip-off of whom? Who's the victim here? Are O&W divers rip-offs? Are RLT divers rip-offs?

No, seriously, I just don't get it. :dontgetit: Tell me....


----------



## Kutusov

David Spalding said:


> ^ Deal-killer. Gotta have lume. Then again ... what's this "LED illumination?"


   I wasn't talking about the Steinhart but the Casio on pic  It has two LEDs, one at 12 and another at 6 that light up when you press the button above the crown at 2.

Oh, and you were right BTW... those are Sold out right now so Sabine (is that her name?) wasn't lying to you when she said "Order fast!!"


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Shall I wake up Buster, Mr.Bond? :wink2: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> And by the way I'm Scottish


You are???? :shocking: :shocking: Shouldn't you be getting an Alpha then and save the money of the Rollie?? :tongue2:









(BTW, LOVE Scotland!!)


----------



## BondandBigM

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Shall I wake up Buster, Mr.Bond? :wink2: :lol:


He's not been about for a while 



Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way I'm Scottish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are???? :shocking: :shocking: Shouldn't you be getting an Alpha then and save the money of the Rollie?? :tongue2:
Click to expand...

Being a canny Scot I opted for Rolex and a good deal it has been as well, I wonder how much more I would get if I sold them today compared to what I paid for them enough for a few crates of Smirnoff and my stake money back as well I'll bet  Even if I only broke even I've had the pleasure of owning a couple of *genuine* classy iconic watches for nowt 

You won't do that with those dodgy look-a-likes..............................if the last long enough that is 



> You'll have to educate me on why the Steinhart watches are a "rip off." A rip-off of whom? Who's the victim here? Are O&W divers rip-offs? Are RLT divers rip-offs?
> 
> No, seriously, I just don't get it. Tell me....


Mr Spalding, see comment above for the answer to your question :grin:


----------



## devexwarrior

Update on the new Ocean 1. Gaining about 4-5 seconds a day-this is an estimate as I forgot when I last calibrated it against the atomic clock website, either way it is at least a week ago and no more than 25 seconds gained.

I have to wear this watch slightly more snug than my last one as the weight of the watch and the sharp edges of the (laser cut?) logo on the back were taking the hair off my wrist bone and making the skin a tad raw. Actually I rather like having it a little tighter on the wrist as it seems to sit better.

Over all it sits beautifully, looks great and yes I do find myself looking at it then having to look again to actually find out what time it is!!

PS I have ordered one of Roy's black nylon straps to put on my Vostok-will post in approporate forum when it arrives.

DW


----------

